# Sky- my 1st Lilac



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Sky came from a Chocolate X Broken Chocolate litter, so I was a bit suprised when he showed up(yet to figure out who carries blue)
I hope to be able to produce some more lilacs, so I can work on the shading.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Both parents must carry blue. He's cute.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 

Oh yeah, both of them  I knew that
Can you tell Im running on a lack of sleep,lol

Im going to re-breed his parents and see what I get this time.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

He is lovely, I've never seen a lilac before except in photos. He looks really cute!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 
I've never seen/had a lilac before him.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Aww very cute indeed! Fingers crossed mum and dd will produce couple next time =D


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are his eyes black? Would he still be considered a lilac if his eyes were pink? I had an agouti and a stone produce one that color, with pink eyes.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks

It depends on what standards you breed to.
With the one I use, Lilacs have black eyes and doves have pink eyes,but some standards are the other way around.
I have a dove(Pink eyed black) doe who looks about the same,but she has pink eyes
I dont know what color stone is,sorry.(I do good to remember American color terms,lol)


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stone is actually a term I found on this forrm. He's a light greyish brown, and no one has been able to tell my what color he is.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive seen the term stone used before,but dont know what it is in American Standards


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Stone is what I _think_ you know as Beige, and is a bi-product of (what you call in USA) Bone x Bone.


----------

